# Small bucket wheels? like for hamsters?



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

One of the gals that fosters for the Small animal rescue here fosters hamsters and was complaining about wheel noise. 

I was wondering if anyone had hamsters and if one had tried to make a small bucket wheel? I was thinking of making one or 2 and sending to her since she fosters a lot but have no idea how big would be appropriate or if they are even good for them?


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I think this is a great idea. I had hamsters growing up and the wheel noise was always a huge source of annoyance. I tried multiple pet store varieties, but they were all ridiculously loud to the point where I couldn't keep hamsters in my bedroom anymore. I moved my last hamster into the living room of my dad's condo because of noise and I could STILL hear her wheeling away from down the hall at night.

I don't personally see any reason why a bucket wheel would be unsafe for a hamster. It's probably a safer option than the rickety wire wheels or the ones with the crossbar. The wheels with the crossbar always made me incredibly nervous, so I never bought one. I always had horrible mental images of my pets getting stuck and losing vital body parts. :shock: 

I'm not entirely sure what size the wheel would need to be, since it's been a while since I've had a pet that small. You could probably just take a look in a pet store to get a size estimate and try to find a similarly sized bucket.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe like the size of a large butter container? I'm totally guesstimating I have no idea lol. It would be cute though you will have to post pics when you get it figured out and built.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've made and sold several, made them from small easter baskets.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe there is a whole other market out there for you Larry :lol: 

I can't even watch hamsters at like Petland....OMG I nearly have a melt down watching 20 hammies whipping one another all over the place and squashing with the cross bars...it's NUTS really  

I'll have to give it a shot and see how it works out since I have enough wheels to make several just sitting around.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some pics here  
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 130&type=1


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Awe those are so cute Larry  I never even thought about the chewing factor lol. I guess that is why most use metal wheels hmmm.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

larry curious to see a pic, but don't have facebook can you post a pic here?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shawnwk1 said:


> larry curious to see a pic, but don't have facebook can you post a pic here?


 here's a few 
The diameter is 7 and 1/2 inches and the running surface is just over five inches.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you sir  everyone is so creative guessed i missed out on that gene lol.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I just got a petstore one for my new hamster :evil: I gave her Anna's CSBW for one night and she loved it. I thought you should make smaller ones too :lol: 
I'm assuming their special order only, but how much would one be (plus shipping to Canada)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Annabelle said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I just got a petstore one for my new hamster :evil: I gave her Anna's CSBW for one night and she loved it. I thought you should make smaller ones too :lol:
> I'm assuming their special order only, but how much would one be (plus shipping to Canada)


 I think I still have a couple of those baskets left  I could do one for $15 but the shipping is high $22 for a total of $37.


----------

